# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo

## jucaba06

SADSATemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo ASESORAMIENTO EN CULTIVO DE ARANDANOS Asesoramiento tecnico en el cultivo de paprika Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado

----------


## kscastaneda

Contactame he manejado cultivo de Tara.  kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a este portal de información http://buenaspracticasagricolasypecuarias.blogspot.com/ donde pueden encontrar información relevante del sector agrícola. Espero q les sea de ayuda

----------


## mireya

Este cultivo da taya, es para esa zona nada mas, nosotros tenemos terreno en paijan provincia de as-cope departamento de la libertad y justo estábamos viendo esta siembra me gustaría saber dentro de que tiempo se cosecha y cuanto es el costo por hecta.
gracias.

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa peruana que estamos muy interesados en comprar grandes cantidades volúmenes tara  en polvo goma alli le dejo mi Whatssapp +51968610577 me pueden escribir entrar en contacto por fabor

----------

